# How to patch a T-Loc roof



## Wyoming John (Mar 1, 2011)

Can a T-loc roof be "patched?" I've installed t-locs but never patched them. My basic question is... Does the entire side need to be torn off first? ( A tree fell on a roof in my small town and I am being asked to patch it.) Upon inspection, the tiles are not sealed down tite... but it's been a while since i did T-locs.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

we've never sealed t-loks, but yes they can be tied in if you got t-loks.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

...and if you don't have tlocs the alternative for a non warranted repair is to get some 90# of similiar color and trace the pattern of the T loc, then cut it out and install it like a T loc. Definetly not as strong but it works. 

There was a company around here selling the heck out of T locs when Globe was still in business. I've had to repair alot of their roofs and this is sometimes the only way. Not so much anymore since they've gone out of style 10 years ago. Most are now just being torn off.


----------



## Wyoming John (Mar 1, 2011)

*thanks*

Yes, it does appear "iffy" if we can still get t-locs for any roof anymore! A buddy of mine will find out today. I never thought of making them out of rolls of roofing material though! (thanks for that tip!) We gotta do what we gotta do! this might very well turn into a complete new roof? We'll see.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Because of the variation in geometry I would recommend against attempting to patch a T Lock shingled roof. If at all you need to repair a T-lock roof, you can look to E-bay or even Craigslist, there are a few roofers and suppliers who may have shingles they have held onto.
__________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------

